# Ipad mounted in kitchen cabinet door



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I was googling wall mounts for iPads when I came across this .
Not for everyone obviously, but I thought it looked kinda neat 

DIY Kitchen iPad Cabinet Mod / Install for Mother?s Day? | Obama Pacman


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

It doesn't use up any counter space, Rick.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I would never do this to a cabinet! The lifespan of tablets is a couple of years, doors are at least a decade. And contrary to the comment about Jobs house, he didn't want his kids to be computer junkies and didn't allow most devices in his own house. If I wanted a wall mount, I'd build a surface mounted holder and put it on a wall, not woodwork.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I can see that being quite useful. Thanks.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

What fits now might not fit in a few years. I have a collection of phone cases as none of my phones were the same size.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Where is the charger?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

mimac said:


> Where is the charger?


I think he wired an outlet inside the cupboard. One pic shows the wiring , but not where it’s going


----------

